# Aufbewahrung Spinner / Wobbler



## guebue (17. April 2008)

Hallo,

habe mir ein paar Spinner und Wobbler gekauft. Zur Aufbewahrung habe ich die üblichen Boxen mit verstellbaren Fächern. Nun meine Frage: Kann ich auch mehrere Spinner in ein Abteil legen. Diese verhaken sich dann zwar, aber man kann sie ja vorsichtig wieder auseinanderhaken. Oder würdet Ihr empfehlen jeden Wobbler und jeden Spinner einzeln zu transportieren. Kann irgendetwas kaputt gehen, wenn ich die Köder zusammen transportiere? Tipps?

Gruss guebue


----------



## hecq (17. April 2008)

*AW: Aufbewahrung Spinner / Wobbler*

Also ich habe normale Plastikboxen aus dem Baumarkt. Die sind echt Top die größe der Fächer kannst du mittels Steckverbindungen selber einteilen und so mit deine Köder optimal aufteilen.

Und die kosten echt nicht viel. Habe mal genau die Identische box gesehen im Angelladen nur in einer Folie eingeschweißt wo DAM draufstand.. die war glatt 6€!!! Teurer als im Baumarkt.

Spinner, Blinker etc. pp kannste zusammenklatschen musste echt nur ein wenig fummeln aber das finde ich ok.. stört mich nicht.


----------



## Ralle76 (17. April 2008)

*AW: Aufbewahrung Spinner / Wobbler*

Kaputt geht da nichts. Man sollte lediglich keine schweren Jigköpfe zu seinen Miniwobblern packen und kräftig schütteln. Spinner und Blinker vertragen sich gut. Leider manchmal zu gut. 
Ich habe einige dieser Dinger in Gebrauch. Da hakt nichts. Schon recht praktisch. So kann ich auch mal eine Hand voll Köder in die Jackentasche packen wenns auf Pirsch geht.


----------



## MPluto (17. April 2008)

*AW: Aufbewahrung Spinner / Wobbler*



hecq schrieb:


> Also ich habe normale Plastikboxen aus dem Baumarkt. Die sind echt Top die größe der Fächer kannst du mittels Steckverbindungen selber einteilen und so mit deine Köder optimal aufteilen.
> 
> Und die kosten echt nicht viel. Habe mal genau die Identische box gesehen im Angelladen nur in einer Folie eingeschweißt wo DAM draufstand.. die war glatt 6€!!! Teurer als im Baumarkt.
> 
> Spinner, Blinker etc. pp kannste zusammenklatschen musste echt nur ein wenig fummeln aber das finde ich ok.. stört mich nicht.


 

Das mit den Plastikboxen aus dem Baumarkt ist echt zu Empfehlen. Da kann man ne Menge €uros sparen. Habe auch mehrere Spinner und Wobbler in einem Fach, und keine Probleme damit. Ist machmal nur nen bißchen fummellei.


----------



## Vodnik (17. April 2008)

*AW: Aufbewahrung Spinner / Wobbler*

also ich bin mittlerweile dazu übergegangen die spinner, blinker und besonders auch wobbler doch möglichst getrennt zu transportieren - erstens erspart es das dauernde auseinanderfummeln der drillinge, was gerade bei wobblern, welche gleich mal mit mehreren bestückt sind, auf dauer echt nervig sein kann (incl. verletzungsrisiko!). zudem verhaken sich ja manchmal auch nicht nur die drillinge untereinander, sondern hängt sich ein solcher auch gerne mal an anderen ösen, löchern etc. anderer köder fest. zweitens: die bessere übersichtlichkeit, kein langes suchen und tüdeln, wenn ein köder am wasser schnell bei der hand sein muss. und ein weiterer aspekt der meiner meinung nach auch für den einzeltransport spricht ist, dass die dekors der köder, bei mehreren pro fach, durch die haken mit der zeit verkratzt werden - sieht unschön aus und ist gerade bei teureren wobblern bzw. eigenbauten ärgerlich. fazit: ich nehm lieber ein, zwei boxen mehr mit ans wasser, weiss aber meine "schätzchen" gut untergebracht.


----------



## Blauzahn (17. April 2008)

*AW: Aufbewahrung Spinner / Wobbler*

Servus,
zum reinen Aufbewahren nutze ich die üblichen Kunsstoffboxen, entweder Baumarkt (für Wobbler und Spinner) oder die aus dem Fachhandel für Gummi sämtlicher Art. Die billigen Teile vertragen sich nicht mit Gummi (Weichmacher & Co...) dabei mehrere in einem Fach, das vertüdeln schadet im Keller nix...
Am Wasser  dann nutze ich kleine Boxen in welchen jeder Köder einzeln liegt bzw. kleine Röhrchenboxen (Elektrikerrohr zu kleinen Blocks verklebt) in welchen ich die Wobbler, Spinner etc, einhänge. Diese sind dann in meinem (selbstgebastelten) Spinngeschirr so verstaut, dass ohne großes auf- und zuklappen oder in der Tasche kramen, der jeweilige Köder immer griffbereit ist.

Grüße


----------



## duc996freak (18. April 2008)

*AW: Aufbewahrung Spinner / Wobbler*

Hallo

Zur Aufbewahrung im Keller habe ich mir ein Rankgitter an der Wand befestigt http://www.draht-hemmer.de/htdocs/Sonderangebote/Rankgitter/Rankgitter.jpg

dort hänge ich meine Köder nach dem Angeln meistens auf, das hat den Vorteil das man einen Überblick hat welche Köder man besitzt und kann sich dann immer die raussuchen die man mitnehmen möchte und die Köder können dort in Ruhe trocknen und gammeln nicht in den Boxen vor sich hin und fangen auch nicht an zu rosten.

zum angeln packe ich mir dann die ausgesuchten Stücke in eine oder zwei Baumarktboxen und los gehts.

mfg Markus


----------



## Caftain (18. April 2008)

*AW: Aufbewahrung Spinner / Wobbler*

Hallo,

ich benutze auch "Billigboxen" aus dem Baumarkt. Da ich gerne mit Spinnern der Größe 0 und 1 auf Barsch fische gab es in der Box ein erhebliches "Gewusel" und Verhaken!

Ich habe deshalb begonnen die kleinen Spinner mit einem Haken rund um einen Sektkorken aufzustecken. Der Sektkorken (mit mehreren Spinnern) liegt dann in einem Fach.
Mit mehreren Korken, kann man dann natürlich auch besser sortieren.
Mit Resten von Korkplatten (vielleicht auf einer dünnen Holzunterlage aufkleben) könnte es auch gehen, habe diese Idee allerdings noch nicht ausprobiert.
Viel Spaß beim basteln

Mfg
caftain


----------



## cafabu (18. April 2008)

*AW: Aufbewahrung Spinner / Wobbler*

Moin moin,
Baumarkt is immer ne gute Grundlage um einige Euronen zu sparen. Ich bevorzuge allerding die Kunstköder hängend aufzubewaren. Habe eine passende Werkzeugbox gekauft, dazu einige Acrylplatten (Baumarkt). Die Platten zurechtgesägt, verschachtelt wie in einem Getränkepappkarton. Mit Heißkleber verbunden. In die Kiste eingesetzt und nun hängen meine Koder in der Box. Ergibt eine gute Übersicht und sie tropfen nach Gebrauch auch sauber ab und trocknen schneller.
Gruß
Carsten


----------



## guebue (20. April 2008)

*AW: Aufbewahrung Spinner / Wobbler*

Ich hab´ ein Schaumstoffwickelbrett klein geschnitten und die Spinner jeweils einzeln aufgehakt, dann verhaken sich die Köder hoffentlich seltener untereinander!?!?! gruss guebue


----------



## jokker (23. April 2008)

*AW: Aufbewahrung Spinner / Wobbler*

Hallo, 
ist mein erster post hier im Forum,aber meine idee ist glaub ich gar nicht so schlecht (ja, ja Eigenlob|rolleyes).

ich nehm einfach die Verpackung von so Schokonüssen,(gibts überall) sind runde durchsichtige Dosen mit ca 15 cm länge und ca 8 cm Durchmesser, dann schneid ich mir aus ner alten Iso-Matte "Trennwände" zurecht, so das in er Box n T entsteht, jetzt kann ich alle Spinner Wobbler Blinker (die von der Größe reingehen) mit dem Hacken oben in der Matte einhacken und der deckel Hält das ganze dann am platz, So mach ich verschiedene "themen" (Nur blinker, oder nur wobbler) oder ne allround-box die ich dann in der Hosentasche zum Spinnfischen mitnehm. Wem das dann zu stark klackert ,der kann einfach zuerst n tempo reinstecken zum dämpfen.

Die Iso-Matte ist Gold wert ,kost fast nix, ich mach daraus auch Auftriebskörper fürn Hacken und hab meine Angeltasche mit ner Seitenwand daraus "stabiliesiert"

By the way:
Ich such noch nach nem Buch mit "Explosionszeichnungen" von Fischen damit ich auch mal seh was ich da rausschneid beim Ausnehmen, bzw. wie das aussehen muss wenns "Fischle" gesund oder eben nicht so gesund ist. Wenns so ein Thread schon gibt bitte darauf hinweisen.


----------



## LassO (28. April 2008)

*AW: Aufbewahrung Spinner / Wobbler*

ich angel zwar noch nicht sooo lange (1 jahr ) aber ich hab doch ne ganze menge spinner/wobbler etc. zum start von der familie geschenkt bekommen . einige selbstgekauft . und ich schmeiss da eig immer 2 in ein fach . bis jetzt keine kratzer , verhaken tuen sich die auch nicht großartig und verletzt hab ich mich auch noch nie! vllt musste ma ausprobieren was dir am besten passt


----------

